# Netzformen in USA



## herdi (30 März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich gehe mal davon aus dass sich hier Leute tummeln die öfters Maschinen nach USA liefern und die dortigen Netzformen kennen.

So wie ich bisher durch googeln herausgefunden habe gibt es dort nicht unbedingt so einen Standart wie bei uns wo man 3x400V/50Hz überall und jederzeit voraussetzen kann.

Deshalb die Frage: Was ist da drüben am ehesten anzutreffen? Fabriken mit eigenem speziellen Netzen jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine gute Quelle für nähere Infos?


Gruß

Herdi


----------



## marlob (30 März 2011)

Nicht nur bei google suchen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=319242&postcount=9


----------



## herdi (30 März 2011)

Geil. Danke


----------



## dani (9 April 2011)

Nachdem ich mich nun seit einigen Monaten mit dem Krempel rumschlage, kann ich sagen daß 

1. 480V/3~
2. 208V/2~
3. 120V/ 1+N

so ziemlich das ueblichste ist.

Es gibt ab und zu auch (mehr im privaten) 240V ueber Transformatoren aus 480 (ist aber eher exotisch)


Viel Spass und nicht vergessen: Vor jedem Schaltschrank mit 480V muessen mindestens 4 Fuss freier Abstand sein.


----------



## Tommi (9 April 2011)

dani schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich nun seit einigen Monaten mit dem Krempel rumschlage...


 
Hallo,

weißt Du, in wie weit in den USA FI-Schalter verbreitet sind?
(im Haushaltsbereich).

Ich habe z.Zt. einen Disput mit der BG. Der "Typ B Stecker" (siehe Wikipedia) gilt in Europa als nicht fingersicher, jetzt sollen evtl in
unserer Montage (in Deutschland) Schutzkragen um die Steckdosen der
Prüfanlagen für unsere USA-Geräte gebaut werden. Ist die
"Nicht Fingersicherheit" drüben ein Thema?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> "Nicht Fingersicherheit" drüben ein Thema?



Ich habe NIRGENDS in keinem Haushalt, in keinem Büro und in keiner Werkhalle 
diese bescheuerten AMI-Dosen MIT irgendeinem Kragen gesehen.

Die bauen noch alles schön mit Einzeldrähten (Farbcode ) in Stahlrohre
und auch in den Werkhallen sind die Einsätze in blanken unlackierten 
Blechgehäusen. Das ist sowass von finster - totsicher sozusagen.

Frank


----------



## Tommi (9 April 2011)

Danke, bei uns ist das andere Extrem...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (9 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Danke, bei uns ist das andere Extrem...



... fast vergessen ... ob es in irgendeiner Ecke einen FI gibt - keene Ahnung.
Aber bei einigen Doppeldosen war zwischen den beiden "Steckplätzen ein
kleiner "Knubbel". Ob das nur ne kleine Sicherung und was besseres war,
habe ich verifiziert. Du könntest ja mal amerikanische Distributoren googlen,
was die so im Angebot haben. 

Frank


----------



## dani (10 April 2011)

Ja den "GFCI" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device gibts hier schon: Ist soweit ich weiss im Aussen & Badbereich vorgeschrieben.
Das Teil ist meistens in die Steckdose integriert (Der Knubbel).

Diesen Schutzkragen kenne ich nur aus Nassbereichen, damit der Deckel der Steckdose hält. Und das schert auch niemand.

E-Installationen an "Leistungsspannung" darf nur ein (in demjenigen Staat) lizensierter Elektriker durchführen. Kleinspannung kann jeder basteln.

Diese Installationsrohre heißen Conduit (nur infromativ fürs Fachgespräch)

Edit: ach ja und der Conduit wird auch gern als Schutzleiter gebraucht.


----------



## HBL (11 April 2011)

*Netzspannungen UL*

Hallo
Nachstehend noch ein Dokument zur Frage der Netzspannungen nach UL.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## nku (12 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe auch noch was zu den Netzformen.

Gruß

Nils


----------

